# Swollen Chicken Faces "HELP"



## ChickenReview (Jul 16, 2014)

This is a question from one of our readers. 

I'm inquiring about a sickness of a few hens I have and should I move them away from the others? Here is what is happening, I thought it was a respiratory infection yet now some have swollen up in the face and have closed their eyes on one side can you give me any ideas because we don't have a chicken vet here.

Thank you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Without a pic this a guess but it sounds like CRD. Call your state vet, see if there is a cost for someone to come out and take a look. 

If it is CRD they will need to be on antibiotics, Duramycin comes to mind at the moment. I'm traveling and don't have my cheat sheets at hand.


----------



## ChickenReview (Jul 16, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Without a pic this a guess but it sounds like CRD. Call your state vet, see if there is a cost for someone to come out and take a look.
> 
> If it is CRD they will need to be on antibiotics, Duramycin comes to mind at the moment. I'm traveling and don't have my cheat sheets at hand.


Thank you. I will pass this info along.


----------

